# Anxiety Disorders > Hypochondria (Health Anxiety) >  >  How do you guys cope with your anxiety? Name some good ways here!

## forever young

Hi, I'm a boy from Singapore and I have health anxiety and am very afraid of dieseases and blah blah blah.

So anyway, what I would do is watch some Source Filmakers comedies, watch adultswim comedies, or game with my friends! Usually, company from friends/family would really help!

So what do you do? Hopefully, other people can try our ways and find better ways to cope

----------


## Chloe

i don't have health anxiety but i do get panic attacks, normally just laying down with someone and taking a minute to relax and calm down from the hyperventilating. hugs and cuddles also help but they have to be on my terms otherwise they can set me off into panicking again.

----------


## Worrywort

Mindfullness is great.  check these free meditations out.  really helped me see that my thoughts are just thoughts.http://franticworld.com/free-meditat...m-mindfulness/  hanging with friends is also so important.

----------


## Purple_Sheep

I find hobbies are important, I love to play snooker not that I am very good, but when I play it is just snooker on my mind. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I try not to overthink things, which, for me....that's what my anxiety is all about. I know everybody experiences this stuff differently, but I start thinking people are watching me, or I'll act in a strange way or say something dumb, when in reality everybody does those things and everyone has anxiety to some extent. It's no big deal. And people really do not give a fuq...a lot of people (maybe most) are so caught up in themselves that they don't even notice anyways. That's what I try to tell myself and it usually helps.

If mine is really bad I'll try to distract with a PlayStation game or a movie.

I used to self-medicate when my anxiety got out of control but found out that's a really destructive and dangerous way to go.

----------

